# If you could buy anything for your motorhome, what would it be?



## Admin (Apr 20, 2017)

If you could buy anything for your motorhome, what would it be?


----------



## Robmac (Apr 20, 2017)

A slide out section for the seating area.


----------



## vanmandan (Apr 20, 2017)

two full-time handmaidens.


----------



## clf86ha (Apr 20, 2017)

well seeing as there is no room to fit a separate bedroom with ensuite bathroom/shower cubicle 

I guess my current list is:
Solar panel
reversing camera
refillable gas tanks
a self levelling system
EZA


----------



## Lee (Apr 20, 2017)

A diesel generator, just joking!!!

On a serious note a larger solar panel.

Or to upset Linda a small washing machine.


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 20, 2017)

Solar panels 
Batteries
And the stuff that makes it work
Gasit stuff
Winch for my trike
Mmmmm let me see this is soo difficult oo a watering can to fill up my water seems everyone has one except meee.


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 20, 2017)

a complete rewire !!!!!!


----------



## n brown (Apr 20, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> Solar panels
> Batteries
> And the stuff that makes it work
> Gasit stuff
> ...


 i have a winch for your trike


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 20, 2017)

n brown said:


> i have a winch for your trike



Mmmmm I had forgot about that one I may be I touch young man.


----------



## n brown (Apr 20, 2017)

you know what they say
''if you're too drunk or too lazy to push, the winch is your friend ''


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 20, 2017)

n brown said:


> you know what they say
> ''if you're too drunk or too lazy to push, the winch is your friend ''



Thought that was forceps


----------



## barryd (Apr 20, 2017)

A complete new chassis and engine with the same motorhome on top.  Ive tried for four years to replace my ageing Kontiki 640 and none of the newer vans of any make or model with the same layout are up to the job or as good as regards weight, layout and payload.  I Would keep it forever if it wasnt for the prospect that one day it will just crumble to dust beneath me.


----------



## Sky (Apr 20, 2017)

A replacement. :lol-053:


----------



## Lee (Apr 20, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> Thought that was forceps



Now I'm beginning to worry this is the second time you've mentioned things to do with child birth!!!!!
Is there something you need to share.


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 20, 2017)

LeeLinda said:


> Now I'm beginning to worry this is the second time you've mentioned things to do with child birth!!!!!
> Is there something you need to share.



Noooooooooooo.


----------



## installer (Apr 20, 2017)

I want one of these only £780 Waeco CFX95DZ2 12/24v DC Portable Fridge Freezer Coolbox


----------



## oldish hippy (Apr 20, 2017)

a female chaufer  no I have just about completed my van thanks to mr admin and mr b and mr tango van man so what extra a sat system and extra 12 volt sockets


----------



## Asterix (Apr 20, 2017)

A fixed bed with a hot bird in it,but i really would just settle for the fixed bed.


----------



## oldish hippy (Apr 20, 2017)

Robmac said:


> A slide out section for the seating area.



Travel First Look: Slideout B Sprinter - Truck Trend News


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Apr 20, 2017)

Automatic levellers, but I'll get by with the milenco blocks, can't justify the cost.


----------



## winks (Apr 20, 2017)

Somewhere to park our newly acquired Hobby 700 tag axle. Proper pain in the harris trying to find anywhere at this end of Cumbria.

Cheers

H


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 20, 2017)

wakk44 said:


> Automatic levellers, but I'll get by with the milenco blocks, can't justify the cost.



Speak to Carol she has or will have an extra set.


----------



## oppy (Apr 20, 2017)

A tow bar, and a replacement brain for the driver


----------



## oppy (Apr 20, 2017)

n brown said:


> you know what they say
> ''if you're too drunk or too lazy to push, the winch is your friend ''



Oh, it's not a wench then, drat, it must be corkscrew time then


----------



## Wully (Apr 20, 2017)

An ejector passenger seat. O I'm dead


----------



## izwozral (Apr 20, 2017)

A pimp my ride type person.


----------



## izwozral (Apr 20, 2017)

What I would really like is a normal everyday handbrake system instead of the stupid floppy Renault one. Really does get on my moobs it does.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Apr 20, 2017)

Permanent sunshine


----------



## malagaoth (Apr 20, 2017)

My Nuevo is just about perfect for me - too damn perfect in fact I cant find anything comparable to replace it! (even the newer models are inferior) - although if you insist a towbar and a weight upgrade to 3500 would be nice (its something I want rather than need and cant justify the expense when I hope to find a replacement for it)


----------



## exwindsurfer (Apr 20, 2017)

Fixed bed


----------



## jeffmossy (Apr 20, 2017)

I think it would have to be a weather station and wind speed instrument . For the drone of course


----------



## GinaRon (Apr 20, 2017)

Automactic gearbox or a small van with automatic gearbox that I could drive  :camper:


----------



## Mul (Apr 20, 2017)

Asterix said:


> A fixed bed with a hot bird in it,but i really would just settle for the fixed bed.



Y'll be needing a fire extinguisher too then !


More storage, fixed bed, solar panels, apart from that the wee un's perfect... oh and 6rh gear and cruise control and air con. Apart from that the wee uns perfect !


----------



## Obanboy666 (Apr 20, 2017)

runnach said:


> Replace current one with this.
> 
> Pegaso 740 ? A-Class Motorhomes from Roller Team



Very nice and good price but crap payload unless uprated.


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 20, 2017)

A new gearbox for the van part, and a sat dome for the leisure side.


----------



## chrismilo (Apr 20, 2017)

Some hydrofoils  and some rotor blades fitted ! 
The first amphibious and flying campervan


----------



## saxonborg (Apr 20, 2017)

Another driver!!!!


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 20, 2017)

The seats re trimmed in leather and a better locking catch for the fridge


----------



## Micky (Apr 20, 2017)

*Dreams*

A jennie with unlimited wishes


----------



## 2cv (Apr 20, 2017)

Very happy with the van as is, but ideally would have an auto gearbox and cruise control.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 20, 2017)

2cv said:


> Very happy with the van as is, but ideally would have an auto gearbox and cruise control.



Same as, Bill. Plus 4 wheel drive.


----------



## 2cv (Apr 20, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Same as, Bill. Plus 4 wheel drive.



Good point, that would be nice too.


----------



## suneye (Apr 20, 2017)

A roof rack.  :heart:


----------



## MarkJ (Apr 20, 2017)

A supply of peace and quiet. Bottled or canned, I don't mind...


----------



## Robmac (Apr 20, 2017)

MarkJ said:


> A supply of peace and quiet. Bottled or canned, I don't mind...



I'm afraid the closest I can offer is canned Peas.


----------



## Wully (Apr 21, 2017)

I would like somthing that would make a proper brew while you're driving not one o them cigarette lighter things that take a week to boil a cup full of water a real travel kettle or coffee maker up front while you drive the passenger could make a cuppa for you then I'd only need a colostomy bag and I'd be able to just keep driving as long as there's fuel in tank


----------



## Fairy Lights (Apr 21, 2017)

Admin said:


> If you could buy anything for your motorhome, what would it be?



Solar Panels


----------



## oldish hippy (Apr 21, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> I would like somthing that would make a proper brew while you're driving not one o them cigarette lighter things that take a week to boil a cup full of water a real travel kettle or coffee maker up front while you drive the passenger could make a cuppa for you then I'd only need a colostomy bag and I'd be able to just keep driving as long as there's fuel in tank



Progresso Coffee - James Dyson Award


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Apr 21, 2017)

Full back and front air suspension and top of the range sattelite system


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Apr 21, 2017)

A lawn - so I could stretch out when it's sunny.


----------



## Caz (Apr 21, 2017)

A decent fixed bed.


----------



## MarkJ (Apr 21, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I'm afraid the closest I can offer is canned Peas.



Groan.:lol-049:


----------



## chrismilo (Apr 21, 2017)

*flying motorhomes ?? maybe im not so daft ??*



chrismilo said:


> Some hydrofoils  and some rotor blades fitted !
> The first amphibious and flying campervan



For a cool $1.3 million, you can pre-order a flying car from Slovakia


----------



## 2cv (Apr 21, 2017)

chrismilo said:


> For a cool $1.3 million, you can pre-order a flying car from Slovakia



Citroen were there first as usual


----------



## RoaminRog (Apr 21, 2017)

If I could buy anything at all? 

Mmmm... I think I would choose 'total reliability'.

What a relief that would be!!


----------



## oppy (Apr 21, 2017)

RoaminRog said:


> If I could buy anything at all?
> 
> Mmmm... I think I would choose 'total reliability'.
> 
> What a relief that would be!!



Is the van back on the road yet Rog.?


----------



## RoaminRog (Apr 21, 2017)

oppy said:


> Is the van back on the road yet Rog.?



No, not yet Peter. 
They brought it home this morning on the back of a lorry, and it will be a little while yet before she's up and running!
Steps are in progress though, and it won't be too painful I hope!


----------



## harrow (Apr 21, 2017)

Mains water, a flush toilet and mains electricity.

:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 21, 2017)

A new plug for the hot tub. The water leaks away before we've finished the 2nd bottle of champagne.

Bigger pockets on the snooker table.

And a satnav that I don't want to slap, at least twice per journey.


----------



## AllanD (Apr 21, 2017)

Admin said:


> If you could buy anything for your motorhome, what would it be?



A well made chassis mounted scooter/motorcycle carrier for our PVC which is easily removable when not in use and doesn't cost £2K +


----------



## hotrats (Apr 21, 2017)

a life times supply of fuel.


----------



## AllanD (Apr 21, 2017)

Oh, and a bike to go with the rack of course, a classic Honda C90 would be good, or a 70's Honda CB125, or even a 60's BSA C15. But in reality probably a modern Honda 110 Wave or similar. :scooter:


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 21, 2017)

Joanna Lumley.


----------



## installer (Apr 21, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Joanna Lumley.



For gods sake Why?


----------



## Herman (Apr 21, 2017)

We wanted a fixed bed, so the new campers coming in May and it's exactly what we wanted.

Until i realised what our old camper had that the new one hasn't. So, the autogas refillable bottle is already in the garage, the 12v TV is under the bed and the next things to order are the external BBQ gas point and the solar panel kit.

And then it will be exactly what we wanted.

Oh, hang on though, what about a tow bar or some kind of rear protection.


----------



## The laird (Apr 21, 2017)

Herman said:


> We wanted a fixed bed, so the new campers coming in May and it's exactly what we wanted.
> 
> Until i realised what our old camper had that the new one hasn't. So, the autogas refillable bottle is already in the garage, the 12v TV is under the bed and the next things to order are the external BBQ gas point and the solar panel kit.
> 
> ...



Don't forget the air leveller system


----------



## jeanette (Apr 22, 2017)

oldish hippy said:


> Travel First Look: Slideout B Sprinter - Truck Trend News



Hmmm I wouldn't mind one if these!!


----------



## jeanette (Apr 22, 2017)

runnach said:


> Replace current one with this.
> 
> Pegaso 740 ? A-Class Motorhomes from Roller Team



Or one of these would be nice or on the other hand a van with a fixed bed that's bigger than the usual ones!!'


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 22, 2017)

installer said:


> For gods sake Why?
> 
> View attachment 53015



We share a birthday...and memories of that weekend in Montevideo,June 1965.
So young, so raw, so intense. She turned a callow youth into man.
I got her to drop the thick geordie accent ... The rest is history.
Then I met my present wife  and had to make  a choice.


----------



## mossypossy (Apr 23, 2017)

*Wind generator*


----------



## Thebroons (Apr 23, 2017)

jeanette said:


> Or one of these would be nice or on the other hand a van with a fixed bed that's bigger than the usual ones!!'



Hobby Siesta T70 HGQ has the fixed bed for you. Just over 6ft 6" long and 5ft 3" at the widest point.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 23, 2017)

Pie.

I like Pie.


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 23, 2017)

mossypossy said:


>



Management says we've already got one of those.

Me!


----------



## rugbyreddragon (Apr 23, 2017)

runnach said:


> Replace current one with this.
> 
> Pegaso 740 ? A-Class Motorhomes from Roller Team



Price seems very competitive for what you are getting on a new van.


----------



## suneye (Apr 23, 2017)

Fairy Lights said:


> Solar Panels



Do it!  You will never regret it.  Our transit is basic but we run heating, lights and charge our phones and have never run out.


----------



## Wully (Apr 23, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> Solar panels
> Batteries
> And the stuff that makes it work
> Gasit stuff
> ...



Me too was gonna buy a pink one and tell Christine it was for her.


----------



## Herbenny (Apr 23, 2017)

Just to have a motorhome would be a start :sad::sad:


----------



## Wisewoman (Apr 23, 2017)

It would be some new light grey plastic round Reimo cupboard handles that they stopped making years ago. I bust one


----------



## Wisewoman (Apr 23, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Pie.
> 
> I like Pie.



lol - Robmac have you checked out the Croft36 pie stall on Harris? I'm seriosuly considering emailing them to see if I can mail order some.


----------



## Chris356 (Apr 23, 2017)

I would be happy with a micro brewery in the garage and a beer pump inside the van but I don't have the spare payload


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Apr 23, 2017)

Myself I do believe that I would like a cloaking device, with an auto disable when a vehicle got to close so i could park up & not be a blot on the landscape.
Maybe it could be adapted so it switched on when a speed camera was detected

Phill


----------



## Fairy Lights (Apr 24, 2017)

Admin said:


> If you could buy anything for your motorhome, what would it be?



Solar panels, followed by glas flow system


----------



## carol (Apr 24, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> Speak to Carol she has or will have an extra set.



They won't be as good as the Milenco ones though.


----------



## Old Man Down (Apr 24, 2017)

A driver ( I'm not very good )


----------



## The laird (Apr 24, 2017)

Good weather


----------



## runnach (Apr 24, 2017)

MOT tax and Insurance so I could use it be a great start 

Channa


----------



## colinm (Apr 24, 2017)

Going back to first reply, slide outs are the way ahead. Before getting present van I was looking into this but couldn't find a UK supplier, now there is one, my idea was to have similar layout to our Campscout on a smaller van, but gf now wants our size van with rear and side slide outs.


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 24, 2017)

colinmd said:


> Going back to first reply, slide outs are the way ahead. Before getting present van I was looking into this but couldn't find a UK supplier, now there is one, my idea was to have similar layout to our Campscout on a smaller van, but gf now wants our size van with rear and side slide outs.



Wimmin -  dontcha just lurve em .....

:dance:


----------



## Obanboy666 (Apr 24, 2017)

colinmd said:


> Going back to first reply, slide outs are the way ahead. Before getting present van I was looking into this but couldn't find a UK supplier, now there is one, my idea was to have similar layout to our Campscout on a smaller van, but gf now wants our size van with rear and side slide outs.



Danbury used to do them based on the VW. Their website doesn't show them anymore so they must have stopped making them. Found these online which are called duobleback, same as Danbury called theirs.

http://www.doubleback.co.uk/


----------



## colinm (Apr 24, 2017)

Obanboy666 said:


> Danbury used to do them based on the VW. Their website doesn't show them anymore so they must have stopped making them. Found these online which are called duobleback, same as Danbury called theirs.
> 
> http://www.doubleback.co.uk/




Yes was developed after I first mooted the idea online some years back, AFAIK Danbury where using it under patent


----------



## Byronic (Apr 24, 2017)

An economically viable (as in cheap!) bolt on system to convert the diesel engine
into something more or less pollution free, and so silence the doom
merchants.

Because I reckon the way things are going, anti pollution measures as
tentatively mooted are going make things very onerous for todays owners 
of current and yesteryear's diesel 'leisure' vehicles. £2000 scrappage won't
go far towards the £120000 Concorde I'll have in mind!

Essential commercial vehicles will no doubt be granted varying degrees 
and more favourable forms of dispensation and compensation.


----------



## jennyp19 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'd like a permanent internet connection that wouldn't cost a fortune for data.


----------



## colinm (Apr 24, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> Wimmin -  dontcha just lurve em .....
> 
> :dance:



Occasionally. :raofl:


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Apr 25, 2017)

jennyp19 said:


> I'd like a permanent internet connection that wouldn't cost a fortune for data.



How much data do you use? If it's over 3's 30gb tethering limit, or vodafones 50gb sim, then get a 3 all you can eat sim and run pdanet on the phone. This hides the tethering from the carrier so it will come out of your unlimited allowance.

I think data is pretty cheap these days. EE were doing 32gb a month data sim for £14.50 the other month. Vodafone 50gb was £25.


----------



## andromeda (Apr 26, 2017)

*A driver*

Love my van but if I could afford it I'd have a chauffeur. I'm not a natural driver so if I could employ someone who would evaporate at my destination it would be great.


----------

